# Deleting a post



## terrance04

Hi,

How do you delete a post you no longer want, i checked all options but cannot find it.


----------



## ian

do you see an edit button in the bottom right hand corner of the post?
You click on that, then you should see an option to delete the post.


----------



## terrance04

yeh i tried that but it didn't show up, ill find it somehow, but thanks for taking the time out though to help.


----------



## Fure6

When you press edit, then the edit screen should show up. At the top of that screen it has "do not delete *post" and "delete *posts"...

*EDIT: "messages"


----------



## Christopher

Here's a screenie for you ^^


----------

